# image spacing in html/css



## tnxiong (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm having trouble eliminating spaces between images in IE 7. It works fine 
in Firefox. In IE7, it just seems to be leaving little spaces between images top, bottom, right, and left. I've set cellpadding, etc.. all to 0's already as well. What can be the problem?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Could you post the HTML for the page here or can you post a link to the site so we can see what's up?

Peace...


----------



## tnxiong (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a one of the tables I have.
It works fine in Firefox, but in IE 7, the images are has a space in between.

............




 
 










 
 










.................


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Could you please post the HTML for the *entire* page or post a link to a live site?

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## tnxiong (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry about that. The site is not up and running yet. Here is the whole index.html page source code:

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

XingDesign





















 
 










 
 












 

[IMG]images/xingdesign_08.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]images/xingdesign_09.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]images/xingdesign_10.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]images/xingdesign_11.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]images/xingdesign_12.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tnxiong (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks. Which images have spaces in between them that you don't want?

EDIT: Better yet, since the site isn't live yet can you post a screenshot of how it looks in Firefox?

Peace...


----------



## tnxiong (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is FF3:










Here is IE 7:










Thanks in advance.


----------

